# Immature placenta



## ammy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, just a quick question, I had a scan today for reassurance as I have Hughes syndrome. I am 16 weeks + 2 today. All seemed fine but I only just read the sonographers report and it says, "placenta: anterior, immature." I am worried about the "immature". the sonographer said all looked fine, so is an immature placenta normal at this stage of pregnancy? Thanks very much for your advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've never heard that term before! I think she's just meaning that it's not big enough to see everything properly just due to your gestation, so there are no more comments she can make. If she was concerned, she would have arranged for you to see someone,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ammy (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes , that's what I was hoping. Thank you! It's so good to be able to ask questions here. Very much appreciated!!


----------

